
Making Of ‘Gratuitous Space Battles’ - chaostheory
http://www.indievision.org/?p=1485
======
MikeCapone
Looks good based on the gameplay video here:

<http://www.positech.co.uk/gratuitousspacebattles/>

(scroll down)

I just wish there was a Mac version :( I'd buy it.

~~~
electromagnetic
It's a good game, I believe it would benefit greatly from the creator working
with it to expand functionality and game play like with Cortex Command (I
guess time will tell if he does, by the article it sounds like his attention
is already going to his next project), however modders appear to have begun
adding content.

I believe balancing is an issue in the game, fighters are wholly useless in a
Star Trek sense of uselessness. Their appearance seems redundant as IIRC
several missions (I'm certain at least one does) remove them from playability
indicating that they should be a 'tide turner' in certain missions, however
they're decimated in milliseconds.

Since virtually all 'space' battles are based off of naval battles, it seems
somewhat absurd that fighters are inherently useless in the game, when in
reality they're the most decisive force in naval battles.

~~~
meta
Based on his blog (which I subscribe to) he is still working on GSB quite a
bit. Every few posts he talks about a tricky bug or the next patch or the new
big features going into the Expansion Pack.
<http://positech.co.uk/cliffsblog/>

~~~
electromagnetic
Well that's good to know, I picked this up a few months ago and didn't hear
much about it again and since the start of the christmas season I've barely
had time to touch any games. It's good to know there's now an expansion out
there.

------
patio11
I bought this quite early. It is a truly beautiful game, with perhaps less fun
gameplay than I would have liked, but I don't regret my purchase.

Here's a weird note about games as opposed to other software: games wear on
the user quickly. For example, I pre-ordered it while it was still in the open
beta (for pre-orderers), and not quite balanced or "finished" yet (to the
extent that any software is every finished). I played it before those issues
were quite hammered out, and had "consumed" the game prior to it being
officially released.

This might have relevance to people who are hoping to use the "release early
and iterate like mad" strategy for a videogame. (Then again, considering he
got my money at the full sale price, I guess he can't be too poorly off for
it.)

------
samdk
He's done a great job of marketing this. I haven't picked it up yet
(purchasing addictive games mid-semester is a bad idea), but I keep being
reminded about it every few weeks anyway.

